# masters in international public health MIPH i need help!!



## lilyammarah

hI guys, gals!
I am hoping you can help me out!

I wonder if there is an international public health forum in australia? I am trying to find out:

1) Why is the MIPH course in sydney university 48 units but it is 24 units in university of queensland? Why is the difference in the number of units so great? Which university is better recommended? Is there a difference in future when I search for a job?
2) Will it be a disadvantage to start in semester 2 instead of semester 1? Will I be falling behind the rest if i start in semester 2 in the university ?
3) What job opportunities do I have after my masters, being an international student?


Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer

I'd reckon if you look a bit furthr ino those courses, the difference re curriculum should become apparent.

That'll also help no doubt for you to decide what may be best for you, what prerequisites apply and of course entering a years cours with a third of it already gone is going to be difficult if allowed at all.

You'll need a letter of offer from any University as a prerequisite to getting a student visa and that'll spell out what can and can't be done.

Job opportunities abound in the health industry but you'll still be competing with Australian and other international students.

I'll move this to Education.


----------



## mike

> 1) Why is the MIPH course in sydney university 48 units but it is 24 units in university of queensland? Why is the difference in the number of units so great? Which university is better recommended? Is there a difference in future when I search for a job?


As Wanderer says you really need to take a closer look at the curriculum. The course in Sydney could be more thorough or they just break everything up more into separate subjects.



> 2) Will it be a disadvantage to start in semester 2 instead of semester 1?


Probably better to ask the universities this, but although there might be a bit of assumed knowledge in semester 2, I wouldn't expect it to matter too much at the graduate level.



> Will I be falling behind the rest if i start in semester 2 in the university ?


Please check with the university.



> 3) What job opportunities do I have after my masters, being an international student?


Australia is suffering like most places in the world from a shortage of health professionals, but it is impossible for us to predict whether your occupation will be in demand in a couple of year's time.


----------

